# Where to Charter during September 2008



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi, my wife and I are new to Chartering. We sail our Catalina 22 in bays and lakes in California.
We wanted to sail from Tortola during September but found out that the weather can be quite unpredictable.
We want to sail close to the USA as we are limited on travel time and would like to have as much time sailing as possible. We can only be gone from Wednesday night to the following Tuesday night leaving from California.
As beginning Charterers, where would you suggest we look at chartering during the second or third week of September? Warm weather a must, as we enjoy swimming and snorkeling in the ocean.
Thanks for your time...
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Commercial Post Not Permitted...Final warning.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

SSL:
Wow, that's a tough combination on your wish list especially time limit

You are right about the Caribbean/BVI - right smack in the Hurricane season plus you will burn a day each way in travel...........and even if you miss a storm it rains buckets when squalls come thru......don't ask me how I know

A few things popped in my head but not perfect
1) Mexico - closer but weather at that time is also unpredictable
2) Belize - weather mixed & not a good 1st time charter place
3) LA / Catalina Island - open water sailing / long day
4) Chesapeake Bay - sailing conditions maybe mixed & not really for snorkeling
5) Florida - weather risk
6) Pacific Northwest - close but cooler

If there were no constraints, I would say Greece, Turkey or South Pacific

Any chance to reschedule to get more time & better odds ie; BVI (tortola) in late Nov or early Dec?


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

*Time constraints...*



Chuteman said:


> SSL:
> If there were no constraints, I would say Greece, Turkey or South Pacific
> Any chance to reschedule to get more time & better odds ie; BVI (tortola) in late Nov or early Dec?


We are self employed. We had a person cover for us last month for a work/vacation trip to Maui for a week and we are still undoing some of the mess she left us with. So we are back to the five day vacations for now. We hope we will have a permanent person on staff so we can get away for longer by this time next year.
Maybe November would be better, find something else to do in September.
Thanks


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

kccollbran said:


> Hi, I will have my boat available in Puerto Vallarta at this time. She is a 30' Rawson sloop, nothing fancy just a good dependable sailer. Bahia de Banderas has very predictable winds and many good anchorages, and good snorkeling. It's still very warm that time of year, and water temps are also. It is the end of the rainy season, but afternoon storms are still common, so you would want to watch the west and southwest horizons and get to an anchorage if the weather starts to turn. The people there are great and so is the food. If you want to work something out, get in touch with me.
> 
> Kevin


Hi kccollbran
Thank you for the opportunity, I would love to talk to you in private.
I will contact you.
Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Steve, I'll wait to hear from you.

Kevin


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

kccollbran said:


> Hi Steve, I'll wait to hear from you.
> 
> Kevin


Hi Kevin
I tried to send you a private message, and was stopped because I needed to have sent 10 posts. So here is number 4.
Steve


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

As this is number 5, I will be talking to you soon.
Steve


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

Sadly, I must post this number 6, sorry to all who are trying to read this post.
Steve


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

well, I just checked and yes the number is 6, so here is number 7
Steve


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

Ok, getting to the end. #8


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll bet that there is an easier way to do this. #9
Steve


----------



## sslark (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks, #10.
Steve


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Baja Charter Option*

SSL:
As You consider options in Mexico, here's a standard company for reference
Moorings - The Best Sailing In The World!

Sure you can dig up more options if you decide to go that route.

short time off - I hear you..........as they say "good help is hard to find"


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

*Sept*

Yes they are right, many places close in Sept, everything in at Bitter End, Jost only Soggy Dollar was open last year. Most places were open in Tortola and St Thomas, but this is due to cruise ship business. Here in the Abaco's Bahamas it is the same about half of the places close in Sept.
At least here in Abaco's we have plenty of holes to hide in when a storm pops up


----------

